# Rides this week in San Diego



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am in San Diego, visiting from Boston. I am planning on renting a bike one day this week. Are there any group rides during the week that ride 19+ mph?


----------



## smac951 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the amtrak century ride is on Saturday.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Good question - the only public group ride I am aware of is Wednesday and starts in Mission Hills and runs out to East County. It's a longer ride with some climbing. I would guess the pace varies depending on who shows up. It's basically the Great Western loop or something like it. 

Saturday there are multiple group rides to choose from.


----------



## fabe (May 13, 2006)

*too slow*

19mph for SD 
Try www.swamis.org


----------



## skibud2 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am back in Boston, however I have to ask. If 19 mph is too slow, what are the typical speeds?


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

check .....triathlon club of sandiego and sandiego bicycle club...both have great rides during the week


----------

